# An illegal alien receives life for raping a 23-month old boy.



## Wolfmoon

Excerpt:

Irving, Texas
2-5-09

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dallasnews.com%2Fsharedcontent%2Fdws%2Fnews%2Flocalnews%2Fstories%2FDN-rivera_06met.ART.State.Edition1.4c99439.html&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8

*OR*

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/localnews/crime/stories/020609dnmetsantostrial.2045371a.html

*Man receives life sentence for raping 23-month-old*

In the end, jurors they gave *Santos Rivera* a life sentence for raping a 23-month-old boy. The victim, now almost 4, was molested in March 2007 when Rivera raped him while baby-sitting him at an Irving apartment complex. Testimony showed that Rivera regularly baby-sat the boy on weekends while the child's mother worked waiting tables. The mother's roommate came home one day and found a partially unclothed Rivera in the bathroom with the child, who was sobbing uncontrollably. Authorities used DNA found in the baby's diaper to definitively link Rivera to the crime. 

Rivera told jurors that he, too, was a victim of sexual assault. He said he was raped by a stranger when he was 7 on the way home from school in El Salvador. One of 12 kids, Rivera said, he said he lived in El Salvador. Rivera, 26, came to the U.S. in 2003. He was ordered deported in 2005 but remained in the country illegally. He was jailed for three months in El Salvador for trying to extort money from people when he was 17. He was charged with misdemeanor assault in 2006 in Dallas County. If Rivera is paroled in 30 years when he is eligible, he will be sent to El Salvador. During the victim impact statements the mother told him "look at me." Rivera, who was breathing heavily, looked up but closed his eyes for most of the time she spoke. "I'm glad you won't be able to go out because you won't be able to do that to another kid," she said tearfully. "Why did you have to do that to [my son]? He was just a baby."


----------



## Dis

He was allowed to live, why, exactly?  I'd have shot him dead, right on the spot.


----------



## Dr. T. Sanchez

I'll bring the rope.


----------



## Dis

Dr. T. Sanchez said:


> I'll bring the rope.



Don't need rope if you've got bullets.


----------



## Dr. T. Sanchez

I'll bring the bullets.


----------



## Dis

Dr. T. Sanchez said:


> I'll bring the bullets.



One shot in each hand, one shot in each foot, one shot in each testicle...


----------



## elvis

Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.


----------



## Wolfmoon

elvis3577 said:


> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.


 
Best answer so far...

In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children.  Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families.  Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream.  BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans. 

NO AMNESTY!


----------



## barry1960

Wolfmoon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children.  Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families.  Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream.  BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!
Click to expand...


A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice. 

I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.


----------



## elvis

barry1960 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children.  Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families.  Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream.  BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice.
> 
> I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.
Click to expand...


You can find more than one, so why add to the list?


----------



## Dr. T. Sanchez

barry1960 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children.  Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families.  Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream.  BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice.
> 
> I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.
Click to expand...


Arthur J. Shawcross. So what? Illegal is illegal. Duh.


----------



## Dis

Wolfmoon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children.  Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families.  Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream.  BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!
Click to expand...


And what is your opinion on US born citizens who commit the same atrocities?  What does the fact that he's an illegal alien have to do with the fact that he's a child molesting bastard worthy of nothing more than a bullet down the throat?


----------



## Wolfmoon

barry1960 said:


> A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice.
> 
> I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.


 
You see *Barry*, this is an immigration forum. Since, American citizens are *LEGAL* they're NOT discussed here. As for the illegal aliens committing crimes upon children in America, there are just too many of them to ignore. So, go peddle crazy somewhere else.

~*~*~*~*~*~

Excerpt:

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.gx=1&.rand=69se3uttvff6o

*Illegal Immigrant Arrested For Sex Assault On 5-Year Old*

Gualter Diaz-Muray, 34, Aggravated Sexual Assault, Kidnapping, and Endangering the Welfare of a Child,

January 22, 2009


CLIFFSIDE PARK, N.J. (WPIX) -- *An illegal immigrant* was arrested Wednesday, after a 5-year old girl told cops he forced himself on her.

Authorities say, Gualter Diaz-Muray, 34, from *Guatemala* is accused of holding the girl against her will, then *sexually assaulting her*. The incident took place at a house in Cliffside Park, N.J. 

Diaz-Muray has been charged with aggravated sexual assault, *kidnapping*, and endangering the welfare of a child. Bail was set for $400,000; he is currently being held at the Bergen County Jail.


----------



## Modbert

Dis said:


> He was allowed to live, why, exactly?  I'd have shot him dead, right on the spot.



For once, we agree.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.



I'm liking the sound of that.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Lop off their Johnson has alway been one of my favorite solutions.


----------



## Agnapostate

The obvious fact remains that anomalies, both miraculously good, and horribly bad, cannot be held up to determine general policy for the large majority of illegal immigrants. A blatantly obvious fact.


----------



## jillian

Wolfmoon said:


> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children.  Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families.  Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream.  BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!



oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh..... man... irrational much?


----------



## barry1960

Wolfmoon said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice.
> 
> I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see *Barry*, this is an immigration forum. Since, American citizens are *LEGAL* they're NOT discussed here. As for the illegal aliens committing crimes upon children in America, there are just too many of them to ignore. So, go peddle crazy somewhere else.
> 
> ~*~*~*~*~*~
> 
> Anybody who commits a crime against a child should not be ignored. Since Americans also commit these heinous crimes the fact that this horrible person was illegal is incidental. I am not peddling anything but logic. You Wolfman are peddling hatred, xenophobia and prejudice.
> 
> There are many arguments against illegal immigration. Unfortumately Wolfman you appear to lack the intellect to make one. I am not for illegal immigration, but I am against prejudice and hatred.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfmoon

*EXCERPT:*

Man charged in abuse of toddler | InsideNova.com

Man charged in abuse of toddler

January 21, 2009

"Police have charged a man with *beating* and duct taping a 3-year-old girl at his home outside Manassas."  Officers were called to the house in the 11200 block of Golden Leaf Drive on Tuesday night, where they found a girl who had been hit and bound in duct tape, Prince William County police spokeswoman Sharon Richardson said. The girl is not related to the suspect, police said. An acquaintance of the man notified police of the alleged abuse. Erik Guevara, 35, was charged with two counts of felony child abuse and two counts of domestic assault and battery, police said. Guevara, *an illegal immigrant,* is an acquaintance of the victim. It was not clear why the girl was at his home.  He was held on a $100,000 bond, partially because Guevara is *in the country illegally*, said Richardson.

*Child abuse is reported every 10 seconds in the U.S.,* according to ChildHelp, a non-profit organization dedicated to helping victims of child abuse and neglect.  According to the organization *at least four children die each day* in the U.S. because of abuse or neglect. Guevara will appear in court on Feb. 23.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*In my opinion, not only do they get the satisfaction of experiencing their pedophile urges, they get to punish Americans too.*


----------



## Agnapostate

I have encountered many, many fallacious arguments regarding pedophilia...that has to be the worst.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Crime Summary


*In Operation Predator, ICE arrested and deported 6,085 illegal alien pedophiles. Some studies suggest each pedophile molests average of 148 children. If so, that could be as many as 900,580 victims. *


----------



## Agnapostate

Pedophilia necessitates clinical diagnosis inasmuch as the _DSM_ classifies it as a mental disorder. Evidently, your "source," apart from being flagrantly hyperbolic to the point of absurdity, is ill informed.


----------



## Wolfmoon

No illegal aliens couldn't be pedophiles could they, you love them too much.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Excerpt:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=481&sid=1084909

Syracuse Police Searching for Man Accused of *Raping and sodomy* of a 11-Year-Old Girl

Syracuse police say they have enough evidence to charge Benito Martinez with first-degree rape. Police say he was renting a room in a house where other families were living, including the 11-year-old victim. Twenty-two-year-old Benito Martinez was renting a room in the house and carpooled to various construction jobs with others also renting there. Police were called to the home early Saturday morning around 1:45. "He apparently went into the 11-year-old's room and sexually assaulted her. I don't know at which point it was interrupted, but it was interrupted by someone who mentioned they would call the cops, and he left the house," 
*Police say he is in the country illegally.* They are concerned he may try to escape charges in Mexico. Charges include first-degree felony rape of a child, first-degree felony sodomy of a child and first-degree felony aggravated sexual assault of a child. Bond is set for $200,000.


----------



## Agnapostate

Wolfmoon said:


> No illegal aliens couldn't be pedophiles could they, you love them too much.



Of course illegal immigrants could be pedophiles. My point was that as pedophilia is a mental disorder, it necessitates clinical diagnosis. I saw no evidence of that in your link. Or any evidence of much else, for that matter...


----------



## Agnapostate

Wolfmoon said:


> Excerpt:
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=481&sid=1084909
> 
> Syracuse Police Searching for Man Accused of *Raping and sodomy* of a 11-Year-Old Girl
> 
> Syracuse police say they have enough evidence to charge Benito Martinez with first-degree rape. Police say he was renting a room in a house where other families were living, including the 11-year-old victim. Twenty-two-year-old Benito Martinez was renting a room in the house and carpooled to various construction jobs with others also renting there. Police were called to the home early Saturday morning around 1:45. "He apparently went into the 11-year-old's room and sexually assaulted her. I don't know at which point it was interrupted, but it was interrupted by someone who mentioned they would call the cops, and he left the house,"
> *Police say he is in the country illegally.* They are concerned he may try to escape charges in Mexico. Charges include first-degree felony rape of a child, first-degree felony sodomy of a child and first-degree felony aggravated sexual assault of a child. Bond is set for $200,000.



Yes, you've made us quite aware that there are illegal immigrants in this country that are rapists...and that commit a wide assortment of other crimes, for that matter. But you can provide no evidence that illegal immigrants are inherently predisposed to commit crimes, and have not addressed the fact that a good deal of the crime they commit (not specifically rape), can be traced back to their illegal status and poor socioeconomic condition. Hence, if their illegal status was repealed, permitting them to unionize and enter the formal labor force, I would expect that immigrant crime rates would drop significantly.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Operation Predator


*How You Can help*

Report suspicious activity to ICE by telephone or e-mail: 1-866-DHS-2ICE or Operation.Predator@dhs.gov.
Report suspected child sexual exploitation or missing children to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children (NCMEC) 1-800-843-5678 or www.cybertipline.com.


----------



## Agnapostate

What's funny is that I posted a link to Cyber Tipline on here for AllieBabble to do her reporting. Evidently, she wasn't interested.


----------



## Wolfmoon

HEY, HOW ABOUT POSTING SOME LINKS FOR YOUR FOOLISH STATEMENTS Agnapostate?

$3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html 

30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html 

The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html 

"The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States". 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html 

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html 

Today, criminal aliens account for over 29 percent of prisoners in Federal Bureau of Prisons facilities and a higher share of all federal prison inmates. These prisoners represent the fastest growing segment of the federal prison population. Incarceration of criminal aliens cost an estimated $624 million to state prisons (1999) and $891 million to federal prisons (2002), according to the most recent available figure from the Bureau of Justice Statistics. 
http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters0b9c 

Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, nto their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf 

The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. 
http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm


----------



## Wolfmoon

Attention all Anchor Babies that have 20 or more men living in your household.  If any of them touches you call,  *1-800-843-5678* and tell on them. (Free Call)


----------



## Wolfmoon

Jim Kouri -- Thousands of Illegal Alien Child Predators Captured

Since Operation Predator began on July 9, 2003, the initiative has resulted in 6,085 child predator arrests throughout the country - an average of roughly 250 arrests per month and eight arrests per day. While arrests have been made in every state, the most have occurred in these states: Arizona (207), California (1,578), Florida (255), Illinois (282), Michigan (153), Minnesota (190), New Jersey (423), New York (367), Oregon (148) and Texas (545).


----------



## Swoop187

Wolfmoon said:


> Excerpt:
> 
> Irving, Texas
> 2-5-09
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dallasnews.com%2Fsharedcontent%2Fdws%2Fnews%2Flocalnews%2Fstories%2FDN-rivera_06met.ART.State.Edition1.4c99439.html&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8
> 
> *OR*
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/localnews/crime/stories/020609dnmetsantostrial.2045371a.html
> 
> *Man receives life sentence for raping 23-month-old*
> 
> In the end, jurors they gave *Santos Rivera* a life sentence for raping a 23-month-old boy. The victim, now almost 4, was molested in March 2007 when Rivera raped him while baby-sitting him at an Irving apartment complex. Testimony showed that Rivera regularly baby-sat the boy on weekends while the child's mother worked waiting tables. The mother's roommate came home one day and found a partially unclothed Rivera in the bathroom with the child, who was sobbing uncontrollably. Authorities used DNA found in the baby's diaper to definitively link Rivera to the crime.
> 
> Rivera told jurors that he, too, was a victim of sexual assault. He said he was raped by a stranger when he was 7 on the way home from school in El Salvador. One of 12 kids, Rivera said, he said he lived in El Salvador. Rivera, 26, came to the U.S. in 2003. He was ordered deported in 2005 but remained in the country illegally. He was jailed for three months in El Salvador for trying to extort money from people when he was 17. He was charged with misdemeanor assault in 2006 in Dallas County. If Rivera is paroled in 30 years when he is eligible, he will be sent to El Salvador. During the victim impact statements the mother told him "look at me." Rivera, who was breathing heavily, looked up but closed his eyes for most of the time she spoke. "I'm glad you won't be able to go out because you won't be able to do that to another kid," she said tearfully. "Why did you have to do that to [my son]? He was just a baby."



What kinid of sadistic fuck rapes a 2 yearold? 

Of course the pro-illegals will say "'a legal us resident could of done this as well"  BUT you know the fact that these illegal fucks shouldnt even be in this country rings on bells in their minds...

The ABSOLUTE FACT is this would have never happened if illegals didnt invade this country.


----------



## strollingbones

Swoop187 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> Irving, Texas
> 2-5-09
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dallasnews.com%2Fsharedcontent%2Fdws%2Fnews%2Flocalnews%2Fstories%2FDN-rivera_06met.ART.State.Edition1.4c99439.html&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8
> 
> *OR*
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/localnews/crime/stories/020609dnmetsantostrial.2045371a.html
> 
> *Man receives life sentence for raping 23-month-old*
> 
> In the end, jurors they gave *Santos Rivera* a life sentence for raping a 23-month-old boy. The victim, now almost 4, was molested in March 2007 when Rivera raped him while baby-sitting him at an Irving apartment complex. Testimony showed that Rivera regularly baby-sat the boy on weekends while the child's mother worked waiting tables. The mother's roommate came home one day and found a partially unclothed Rivera in the bathroom with the child, who was sobbing uncontrollably. Authorities used DNA found in the baby's diaper to definitively link Rivera to the crime.
> 
> Rivera told jurors that he, too, was a victim of sexual assault. He said he was raped by a stranger when he was 7 on the way home from school in El Salvador. One of 12 kids, Rivera said, he said he lived in El Salvador. Rivera, 26, came to the U.S. in 2003. He was ordered deported in 2005 but remained in the country illegally. He was jailed for three months in El Salvador for trying to extort money from people when he was 17. He was charged with misdemeanor assault in 2006 in Dallas County. If Rivera is paroled in 30 years when he is eligible, he will be sent to El Salvador. During the victim impact statements the mother told him "look at me." Rivera, who was breathing heavily, looked up but closed his eyes for most of the time she spoke. "I'm glad you won't be able to go out because you won't be able to do that to another kid," she said tearfully. "Why did you have to do that to [my son]? He was just a baby."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kinid of sadistic fuck rapes a 2 yearold?
> 
> Of course the pro-illegals will say "'a legal us resident could of done this as well"  BUT you know the fact that these illegal fucks shouldnt even be in this country rings on bells in their minds...
> 
> *The ABSOLUTE FACT is this would have never happened if illegals didnt invade this country.*
Click to expand...



bullshit...we have had sex crimes against kids long before illegals...you are so full of shit on that comment...you dont have a clue about sex crimes in the us...do you...why dont you do a search on registered sexual offenders....you will find all colors..races...both sexes


----------



## Wolfmoon

barry1960 said:


> Anybody who commits a crime against a child should not be ignored. Since Americans also commit these heinous crimes the fact that this horrible person was illegal is incidental. I am not peddling anything but logic. You Wolfman are peddling hatred, xenophobia and prejudice.
> 
> There are many arguments against illegal immigration. Unfortumately Wolfman you appear to lack the intellect to make one. I am not for illegal immigration, but I am against prejudice and hatred.


 
_In my opinion, it seems to me, that the *Pro-illegal alien Sympathizers* , love their people sooo much, that they're willing to fall on the sword for them. They love their people and they can forgive them for child rapes and murders and assorted heinous crimes. _

_They claim that it's the Americans, who are prejudice against them and hate them for loving too much. Americans are xenophobic (fear of people from other countries). Those bad Americans shouldn't say anything about the Pro-illegal aliens people, if you say, anything bad it's because you're a racist! Besides it's legal in their country to have sex with children._

_~*~*~*~*~*~_

*Excerpt:*

*Rexberg, Idaho*

http://www.kidk.com/news/local/18706089.html

*Local 10-Year-Old Gives Birth to Baby Girl*

Several sources confirm a 10-year-old girl from St. Anthony gave birth to a little girl at Madison Memorial Hospital in Rexburg, Idaho. The girl was allegedly raped by 37-year-old Guadalupe Gutierrez-Juarez. Gutierrez-Juaraz is an *illegal immigrant* who is in the Fremont County Jail on rape charges.

Gutierrez-Juarez was arrested April 29th after medical personnel alerted police that a pregnant child had come in for treatment. That child is now one of the youngest mothers in Idaho. It's unclear who will take custody of the newborn, what will happen to the ten year old, and if Gutierrez-Juarez will face charges. Gutierrez-Juarez is being held on 250 thousand dollars bond. Even if he did post the required amount, he would not be released because *he is an illegal immigrant*. 


~*~*~*~*~*~


Excerpt:

http://www.kidk.com/news/local/18749314.html

St. Anthony Residents Shocked after 10-Year-Old Gives Birth

We broke the unbelievable story last night of a 10-year old girl in St. Anthony who gave birth to a baby.
She's now one of the youngest kids in the country to become a mother. 37-year old Guadalupe Gutierrez-Juarez, is actually an illegal immigrant, and is now behind bars in the Fremont County Jail on other rape charges. The criminal complaint against Gutierrez-Juarez says the rape of the 10-year old happened between November and January. The girl gave birth at Madison Memorial this weekend and *both mother and child are doing well.* If convicted the illegal immigrant could face life in prison, a $50,000 fine ,or both. Whether he ever serves anytime behind bars will be up to the judge who if he places him on probation, could deport him. State Health and welfare officials say it's up to a judge to decide who has custody of the victim. There was a child custody hearing which say have involved this case yesterday, but records are sealed.


----------



## Dis

Wolfmoon said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who commits a crime against a child should not be ignored. Since Americans also commit these heinous crimes the fact that this horrible person was illegal is incidental. I am not peddling anything but logic. You Wolfman are peddling hatred, xenophobia and prejudice.
> 
> There are many arguments against illegal immigration. Unfortumately Wolfman you appear to lack the intellect to make one. I am not for illegal immigration, but I am against prejudice and hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In my opinion, it seems to me, that the *Pro-illegal alien Sympathizers* love their people sooo much, that they're willing to fall on the sword for them. They love their people and they can forgive them for child rapes and murders and assorted heinous crimes. _
> 
> _It's the Americans who are prejudice against them and hate them for loving too much. Americans are xenophobic (fear of people from other countries). Those bad Americans shouldn't say anything about the Pro-illegal aliens people if you do you are a racist!_
> 
> *Excerpt:*
> 
> *Rexberg, Idaho*
> 
> http://www.kidk.com/news/local/18706089.html
> 
> *Local 10-Year-Old Gives Birth to Baby Girl*
> 
> 
> 
> Several sources confirm a 10-year-old girl from St. Anthony gave birth to a little girl at Madison Memorial Hospital in Rexburg, Idaho. The girl was allegedly raped by 37-year-old Guadalupe Gutierrez-Juarez. Gutierrez-Juaraz is an *illegal immigrant* who is in the Fremont County Jail on rape charges.
> 
> Gutierrez-Juarez was arrested April 29th after medical personnel alerted police that a pregnant child had come in for treatment. That child is now one of the youngest mothers in Idaho. It's unclear who will take custody of the newborn, what will happen to the ten year old, and if Gutierrez-Juarez will face charges. Gutierrez-Juarez is being held on 250 thousand dollars bond. Even if he did post the required amount, he would not be released because *he is an illegal immigrant*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> http://www.kidk.com/news/local/18749314.html
> 
> St. Anthony Residents Shocked after 10-Year-Old Gives Birth
> 
> We broke the unbelievable story last night of a 10-year old girl in St. Anthony who gave birth to a baby.
> She's now one of the youngest kids in the country to become a mother. 37-year old Guadalupe Gutierrez-Juarez, is actually an illegal immigrant, and is now behind bars in the Fremont County Jail on other rape charges. The criminal complaint against Gutierrez-Juarez says the rape of the 10-year old happened between November and January. The girl gave birth at Madison Memorial this weekend and *both mother and child are doing well.* If convicted the illegal immigrant could face life in prison, a $50,000 fine ,or both. Whether he ever serves anytime behind bars will be up to the judge who if he places him on probation, could deport him. State Health and welfare officials say it's up to a judge to decide who has custody of the victim. There was a child custody hearing which say have involved this case yesterday, but records are sealed.
Click to expand...


Dude..what the fuck are you talking about?

I swear, you're Charlie Bass, or Mihael Collins with a new lot in life.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Dis said:


> Dude..what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> I swear, you're Charlie Bass, or Mihael Collins with a new lot in life.


 
_In my opinion, I'm talking about people who support illegal aliens raping children in America! You do swear and it's very poor manners. You should have your filthy mouth washed out with lye soap._

_~*~*~*~*~*~_


http://www.sullivan-county.com/id5/child_rape.htm

*Illegal alien nailed for child rape in Washington County Virginia*

Circuit judge Judge C. Randall Lowe sentenced *Sixto Lopez Laines,* *an illegal alien from Mexico*, to 26 life sentences. The 31-year-old was convicted for the* rape, forcible sodomy and object sexual penetration of his stepdaughter, she was nine.* He abused the girl when the mother, whom he met at a laundromat, left the house. There were at least 26 offences, but officials believe there were many more than that. To quote, "Not only was the stepfathers DNA found inside the girls vagina, *she was pregnant by him*."

Lopez Laines won't be deported. He entered the country illegally from Mexico at age 17 and there is no mention of other crimes he may have committed. The border is just so porous...There is no way to ensure that he would never be back here. The mother (Elizabeth) left this message on a local chat board: Just these two incidents in a fairly remote Appalachian community in the end will cost Virginia and Tennessee taxpayers millions in jails and welfare. All of this could have been prevented if they would just enforce the immigration laws and seal the Mexican border.


----------



## Agnapostate

Will you shut the fuck up? This is more obnoxious than your usual routine.


----------



## barry1960

Wolfmoon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In my opinion, I'm talking about people who support illegal aliens raping children in America! You do swear and it's very poor manners. You should have your filthy mouth washed out with lye soap._
> 
> Hey Wolfbane. With the hatred and distortion you spew it is you who should wash his mouth out with soap. And while you are at it take a pill or get a lobotomy, whatever helps.
> 
> I do not believe people support anybody raping children, either legal or illegal.
> 
> This is disgusting and i am out of here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfmoon

barry1960 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In my opinion, I'm talking about people who support illegal aliens raping children in America! You do swear and it's very poor manners. You should have your filthy mouth washed out with lye soap._
> 
> Hey Wolfbane. With the hatred and distortion you spew it is you who should wash his mouth out with soap. And while you are at it take a pill or get a lobotomy, whatever helps.
> 
> I do not believe people support anybody raping children, either legal or illegal.
> 
> This is disgusting and i am out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be greatly missed,  don't let the border hit ya in the arse on the way out!
> "If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen" ~ Harry S. Truman
> 
> ~*~*~*~*~*~
> 
> Predatory Aliens
> *Predatory Aliens*​
> 
> 
> "Tens of thousands of violent crimes are committed each year against our children by predatory aliens who should never have been allowed to enter or stay in our country. The most disturbing aspect of this problem is the thousands of unregistered sex offenders who have entered the United States illegally and therefore are not being tracked. These dangerous sex offenders are not included in the Megan's Law data bases, and not even the police know their whereabouts or identities."
> 
> *MOST WANTED BY THE FBI*
> Click on name for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Carrasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amamchi Amos-Nwankwo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andres Camacho-Avalos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zacarias Camacho-Perez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Leonel Correia Da Rosa (pdf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge Luis Ponce Deleon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Jesus Diaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genero Espinosa Dorantes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnoldo Dejesus Garcia (pdf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge Lopez
> 
> More wanted posters of predatory aliens
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Agnapostate

There's little basis for this blathering, as evidenced by the work of researchers Kristin F. Butcher and Anne Morrison Piehl in _Crime, Corrections, and California: What Does Immigration Have to Do with It?_



> Immigrants are far less likely than the average U.S. native to commit crime in California, according to this issue of California Counts. For example, among men ages 18-40 &#8211; the age group most likely to commit crime &#8211; the U.S.-born are 10 times more likely than the foreign-born to be in jail or prison. Even among noncitizen men from Mexico ages 18-40 &#8211; a group disproportionately likely to have entered the United States illegally &#8211; the authors find very low rates of institutionalization. Such findings suggest that longstanding fears of immigration as a threat to public safety are unjustified.


----------



## Toro

bump

This thread isn't worth it.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Agnapostate said:


> There's little basis for this blathering, as evidenced by the work of researchers Kristin F. Butcher and Anne Morrison Piehl in _Crime, Corrections, and California: What Does Immigration Have to Do with It?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants are far less likely than the average U.S. native to commit crime in California, according to this issue of California Counts. For example, among men ages 18-40  the age group most likely to commit crime  the U.S.-born are 10 times more likely than the foreign-born to be in jail or prison. Even among noncitizen men from Mexico ages 18-40  a group disproportionately likely to have entered the United States illegally  the authors find very low rates of institutionalization. Such findings suggest that longstanding fears of immigration as a threat to public safety are unjustified.
Click to expand...

 
*February 2, 2009*

** There are roughly 19,000 illegal immigrants in state prisons, representing 11% of all inmates. That's costing $970 million during the current fiscal year. The feds kick in a measly $111 million, leaving the state with an $859 million tab.*

*Source:*
*LA Times*

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/politics/cal/la-me-cap2-2009feb02,0,4875070.column


----------



## Agnapostate

Yeah, and how many of them do you think are imprisoned simply for having an illegal status? And how many do you think are imprisoned for crimes committed due to a poor socioeconomic condition that might easily be reversed were they permitted to unionize and demand better wages? Tis' a cost imposed by retaining prohibitionist policies towards illegal immigrants.


----------



## del

Agnapostate said:


> Yeah, and how many of them do you think are imprisoned simply for having an illegal status? And how many do you think are imprisoned for crimes committed due to a poor socioeconomic condition that might easily be reversed were they permitted to unionize and demand better wages? Tis' a cost imposed by retaining prohibitionist policies towards illegal immigrants.



fuck em.


----------



## Agnapostate

del said:


> fuck em.



Not interested, boyo.


----------



## Wolfmoon

del said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and how many of them do you think are imprisoned simply for having an illegal status? And how many do you think are imprisoned for crimes committed due to a poor socioeconomic condition that might easily be reversed were they permitted to unionize and demand better wages? Tis' a cost imposed by retaining prohibitionist policies towards illegal immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck em.
Click to expand...

 
My exact sentiments!  One third of our prisons and jails are filled up with illegal aliens for non-immigration crimes. The term illegal alien is not a race. The illegal aliens are foreigners from a different country illegally entering our country and creating havoc! All Americans should be concerned. We have been kept in the dark too long! We have to do something about this problem now, before it gets worse. Maybe, your child or someone you knows children will be next, don't wait until it's too late. 

The guy standing at Home Depot is sizing up more than your yard work! Where I live they sit in their cars watching neighborhoods full of kids, and they know when the parents aren't home. They have been caught, after they raped more than one young girl home alone.   The bastards have to be stopped!

~*~*~*~*~*~

*An illegal alien jumps bail accused of molesting a 12-year-old-girl.* 

Greenbay, Wisconsin

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=186x18952

Here is the article posted in Sat Jan. 6th Press Gazette

*Fox News talk show host blasts decision by commissioner*

A 25-year-old illegal immigrant jumped bail Friday when he failed to show up to face accusations he molested a 12-year-old girl on several occasions last year. *Paulo Sheispan-Landero* remained at large late Friday, having been released from custody Tuesday after posting $5,000 bail. He was arrested and booked New Year's Eve after the girl's mother alerted authorities. Sheispan-Landero faces up to 60 years in prison if convicted on the lone count of first-degree sexual assault of a child under age 13. Fox News conservative talker Bill O'Reilly pounced on the case as part of his national broadcast Thursday. O'Reilly blasted Brown County Court Commissioner Lawrence Gazeley's decision to set bail at $5,000, citing initial information from prosecutors that *Sheispan-Landero had once been deported for other criminal acts* and returned to the area within a week.


----------



## Agnapostate

Are you a complete idiot?


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion, it's better than being an illegal alien loving baby raper supporter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




INDIANA 

http://www.alipac.us/article2947.html

*Illegal Alien Rapes 5-Year-Old Girl and Infects With Herpes*

INDIANAPOLIS (WISH) 

Metro Police believe Jose Oviedo is on the run. Detectives have been waiting for Oviedo to return to a eastside home on Michigan street. So far, no sign of him. "He actually went out to the house where he found the little girl and he found out that yes she was molested. And he did a very detailed report," said Detective Steve Buchanan. An affidavit reveals that a 5-year-old said her mother's boyfriend had molested her. The child's grandmother discovered signs of abuse and took the child to the hospital.



2/8/2008
Wish TV-8 News

"We have confirmed through St. Francis that *the child contracted an std and it's one that unfortunately she'll have for the rest of her life,*" said Detective Buchanan. The police said while the 5-year-old's sexually transmitted disease was further proof of abuse. Officers said they were frustrated by the mother's unwillingness to give them any information about her boyfriend. Police removed the 5-year-old victim and her three siblings from their mother Crystal Newton's home. Police believe 30-year-old Jose Oviedo is an *illegal immigrant* and could now be living under an assumed name. He face 3 Class A felonies and one Class C Felony. Oviedo has been arrested 14 times in 10 years.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Wolfmoon said:


> *Man receives life sentence for raping 23-month-old*



He got _life_??  He got life for _raping a baby_?????

He should have gotten hung by his balls and left to die.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Ohio Jobs & Justice PAC

*VICTIMS OF ILLEGAL ALIENS
*
MEMORIAL

In honor of Americans killed by illegal aliens. 

Deaths that could have been prevented if Congress and the President would have secured our border and enforced existing U.S. immigration laws.

Each day a victim's name will be added to the memorial. 

Victims of Illegal Aliens Memorial, Memorial, illegal alien, victim, murder, killed, David March, Daniel Golden, Ruben Morfin, Scott Gardner, Kris Eggle, Marc Atkinson, ojjpac, ohio jobs and justice, Steve Salvi, Salvi, ojjpac.org, shaw


----------



## Wolfmoon

*UPDATE:*





Guadelupe Gutierrez-Juarez

http://www.localnews8.com/Global/story.asp?S=8287042&nav=menu554_2

10-year-old Idaho Girl Gives Birth on May 7, 2008

Guadelupe Gutierrez-Juarez has been charged with raping a 10-year-old girl. According to a credible source, the young *girl gave birth to a 6-pound baby* through a C-Section at Madison Memorial Hospital. Neighbors say they believe Gutierrez-Juarez lives in his house with several children. Police have not released the relationship between Gutierrez Juarez and his victim. 





Wolfmoon said:


> In my opinion, it's better than being an illegal alien loving baby raper supporter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIANA
> 
> http://www.alipac.us/article2947.html
> 
> *Illegal Alien Rapes 5-Year-Old Girl and Infects With Herpes*
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS (WISH)
> 
> Metro Police believe Jose Oviedo is on the run. Detectives have been waiting for Oviedo to return to a eastside home on Michigan street. So far, no sign of him. "He actually went out to the house where he found the little girl and he found out that yes she was molested. And he did a very detailed report," said Detective Steve Buchanan. An affidavit reveals that a 5-year-old said her mother's boyfriend had molested her. The child's grandmother discovered signs of abuse and took the child to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 2/8/2008
> Wish TV-8 News
> 
> "We have confirmed through St. Francis that *the child contracted an std and it's one that unfortunately she'll have for the rest of her life,*" said Detective Buchanan. The police said while the 5-year-old's sexually transmitted disease was further proof of abuse. Officers said they were frustrated by the mother's unwillingness to give them any information about her boyfriend. Police removed the 5-year-old victim and her three siblings from their mother Crystal Newton's home. Police believe 30-year-old Jose Oviedo is an *illegal immigrant* and could now be living under an assumed name. He face 3 Class A felonies and one Class C Felony. Oviedo has been arrested 14 times in 10 years.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*UPDATE PICTURE:*
*"Man receives life sentence for raping 23-month-old"
*
Give this one a *LOBOTOMY* and send him back to his country of origin!





Santos Rivera, 26





Wolfmoon said:


> Excerpt:
> 
> Irving, Texas
> 2-5-09
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dallasnews.com%2Fsharedcontent%2Fdws%2Fnews%2Flocalnews%2Fstories%2FDN-rivera_06met.ART.State.Edition1.4c99439.html&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8
> 
> *OR*
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/localnews/crime/stories/020609dnmetsantostrial.2045371a.html
> 
> *Man receives life sentence for raping 23-month-old*
> 
> In the end, jurors they gave *Santos Rivera* a life sentence for raping a 23-month-old boy. The victim, now almost 4, was molested in March 2007 when Rivera raped him while baby-sitting him at an Irving apartment complex. Testimony showed that Rivera regularly baby-sat the boy on weekends while the child's mother worked waiting tables. The mother's roommate came home one day and found a partially unclothed Rivera in the bathroom with the child, who was sobbing uncontrollably. Authorities used DNA found in the baby's diaper to definitively link Rivera to the crime.
> 
> Rivera told jurors that he, too, was a victim of sexual assault. He said he was raped by a stranger when he was 7 on the way home from school in El Salvador. One of 12 kids, Rivera said, he said he lived in El Salvador. Rivera, 26, came to the U.S. in 2003. He was ordered deported in 2005 but remained in the country illegally. He was jailed for three months in El Salvador for trying to extort money from people when he was 17. He was charged with misdemeanor assault in 2006 in Dallas County. If Rivera is paroled in 30 years when he is eligible, he will be sent to El Salvador. During the victim impact statements the mother told him "look at me." Rivera, who was breathing heavily, looked up but closed his eyes for most of the time she spoke. "I'm glad you won't be able to go out because you won't be able to do that to another kid," she said tearfully. "Why did you have to do that to [my son]? He was just a baby."


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Wanted:* for rape, forcible *sodomy*, aggravated *sexual battery* and indecent liberties with a minor. 
The victim is a girl, 8 years old.





*Marcos Danilo Reyes Banegas*
Honduran national 
5 feet 3 inches tall ~ weight 154 pounds ~ he has short black hair and brown eyes.  He's driving a dark gray four-door 2004 Pontiac Grand Am sedan with *Maryland *registration 2DWK45. 

http://www.insidenova.com/isn/news/local/article/man_accused_of_raping_8-year-old/30154/

*"Police search for man in rape of 8-year-old"*


February 17, 2009


A 25-year-old *Honduran national* is wanted in connection with the rape of an 8-year-old girl. Police said *Marcos Danilo Reyes Banegas* is accused of raping the child in Woodbridge on Monday. Reyes Banegas is an acquaintance of girl. Banegas has ties to the Woodbridge, Alexandria, and Gaithersburg, Md.

Police have obtained warrants charging Reyes Banegas with rape, forcible *sodomy*, aggravated *sexual battery* and indecent liberties with a minor, *because of his immigration status Reyes Banegas may try to flee the country.* Anyone with information on the whereabouts of Reyes Banegas is encouraged to call police at *703-792-6500* or *Crime Solvers at 703-670-3700*. Callers dont have to give their names. Tips leading to arrest could earn a cash reward up to $1,000.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Agnapostate said:


> Yeah, and how many of them do you think are imprisoned simply for having an illegal status? And how many do you think are imprisoned for crimes committed due to a poor socioeconomic condition that might easily be reversed were they permitted to unionize and demand better wages? Tis' a cost imposed by retaining prohibitionist policies towards illegal immigrants.


 
Poor Poor Immigrunts the Crimigrants...  Everyone's alway picking on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~*~*~*~*~


Two illegal aliens set a coffee cup on the roof of a car.  When the owner of the car picked it up, it explode killing him.  I would imagine it blew his head clean off.  The Luxor is a swank casino.





Omar Rueda-Denvers, 32 illegal from Panama





Porfirro Durate-Herrera an illegal from Nicaraguan.

Las Vegas, Nevada

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6499353

*Police Arrest 2 in Luxor Bombing Case
*
Police have arrested 32-year-old Omar Rueda-Denvers, who is from Panama,  and  27-year-old Porfirro Durate-Herrera, a Nicaraguan.  For the bombing at the Luxor that killed 24-year-old Wuilibaldo Dorantes Antonio. Police say both men are in the country illegally.  Rueda-Denvers had been kicked off the Luxor property several times in recent months for harassing the woman. He was most recently kicked off of the Luxor property two months ago.  

Once Metro released pictures from the surveillance video on Thursday of the suspect car, the case took off. Metro says it belongs to Denvers ex-girlfriend, and he stole it that night.  This was a very cold calculated planned attack.  Police searched Denvers apartment and searched Herrera's home, both places they collected evidence tying the two to the bombing. Police even found bomb making materials.  Wuilibaldo Dorantes Antonio was killed following an explosion in the upper level of the Luxor parking garage around 4 a.m. Police say that Dorantes Antonio noticed *a cup on the roof of his car and when he went to remove it, it exploded.
*


----------



## Truthspeaker

Where is lovable Obama on giving hope to the americans that the illegals will be punished and deported and our kids and country will be protected from them. 

The 17000 troops he sent to Afghanistan should be put on our borders. The deviants like this bastard who raped a baby should be QUICKLY disposed of and fed to the wild animals so he doesn't get a proper burial. 

where is the lefy outrage at Obama for sending more troops to war BY THE WAY?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Truthspeaker said:


> Where is lovable Obama on giving hope to the americans that the illegals will be punished and deported and our kids and country will be protected from them.
> 
> The 17000 troops he sent to Afghanistan should be put on our borders. The deviants like this bastard who raped a baby should be QUICKLY disposed of and fed to the wild animals so he doesn't get a proper burial.
> *where is the lefy outrage at Obama for sending more troops to war BY THE WAY?*


 
You know I was just thinking that today. Obama promised to end the war in the first 10 months in office then he changed it to 16 months. Now, that he's in office he sending in 17,000 more Americans to do 5-6 tours of duty until, they're wore out or killed. We have a new *"Commander and Thief",* who's also, a pathological liar! Now, he's building his army with non-citizens. They won't have any trouble putting us in Rex84 concentration camps when the time arises.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7891222.stm

The United States army is to *accept immigrants* with temporary US visas, according to the New York Times. Until now immigrants have had to have permanent residency - a "green card" - in order to qualify for the services. Those with temporary visas will be offered accelerated citizenship if they enrol. The immigrants will gain their citizenship and get on a ramp to the American dream." 

Army recruiters say their job has become easier in recent months as unemployment has risen. There appeared to be some opposition from officers and veterans, who expressed concern that some foreigners might have divided loyalties or be terrorists seeking to infiltrate the US armed services.


----------



## Gurdari

So, it sounds like this is just some sick crime - regardless of nationality.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Gurdari said:


> So, it sounds like this is just some sick crime - regardless of nationality.


 
It is sick crime, and these crimes aren't even a fraction of it or even the worst. The illegal aliens are people of all races from every country. The term illegal alien is not a race. Our government should do a better job of keeping them out and deporting them.

In my opinion nationality has nothing to do with it. These crimes were committed by deportable, aggravated felon, illegal aliens. These people should not have be in the country in the first place. It's our governments down fall that they have allowed this to happen to this magnitude and have hidden it from us.

It seems the governments opinion, is that it's more important for big business to have cheap labor, than it is for America to have safety. The ones who suffer most are the women, children and the elderly.

These crimes are just the tip of the iceberg. There are over a million sex crimes committed by illegal aliens. Not to mention the murders, assaults, batteries, robberies, kidnapping, torture, drug crimes, human trafficking, incest, animal abuse, drunk drivers, arson. There have been beheading and mutilations committed by *illegal aliens* on U.S. soil. 

How can anyone, justify the expense and heartbreak the American taxpayers have to endure? Why aren't we calling this, terrorism? It's time to call your politician's and give them an earful.

Capital Switch Board: *1- (800) 833-6354, 1 (800) 355-3588, 1 (877) 762-8762 *

The term "alien" means any person not a citizen or national of the United States. 

"Aggravated felony", means-- murder, rape, or sexual abuse of a minor. Illicit trafficking in a controlled substance, including a drug trafficking crime. Illicit trafficking in firearms or destructive devices or explosive materials.

The term "order of deportation" means the order of the special inquiry, or other such administrative office to whom the Attorney General has delegated the responsibility for determining whether an alien is deportable concluding that the alien is deportable or ordering deportation.


----------



## Wolfmoon

http://www.delmarvanow.com/article/20090219/NEWS01/90219042/1002/rss

*ALIEN PATIENTS: 2 Georgetown men arrested for illegal dentistry
*
February 19, 2009 

GEORGETOWN &#8212; Georgetown police have arrested two city residents who were allegedly working as illegal dentists in their apartment.  Carlos Ruben Ramos-Martin and 41-year-old Delma Lopez-Ramirez were arrested.  The *two illegal immigrants* had tooth extraction tools, lidocaine, needles, syringes, dental powders and teeth molds despite not having a license as dentists.  Neighbors in the Apartment Complex reported the illegal dentistry. The two only served Hispanic patients who police say were also *illegal immigrants*, some had serious oral infections after receiving dental treatment at the men's apartment.


----------



## Wolfmoon

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/newsroom/news_releases/04132009_3.xml

cbp.gov 

*"U.S. Customs and Border Protection. (CBP) Discovers Homicide Suspect is Illegal Alien Using Fraudulent Documents"*

April 13, 2009

Calexico, Calif. &#8211; CBS officers discovered that Carlos Acosta Gonzalez, 35, was wanted on two felony warrants including an outstanding homicide warrant out of Modesto, Calif., he is an *illegal alien from Mexico. *Gonzalez presented a counterfeit temporary Lawful Permanent Resident card to the CBP officer when he entered the Calexico downtown port as a pedestrian. The officer suspected the document was counterfeit a 10-print query utilizing the Integrated Automated Fingerprint Identification System confirming his identity and that he was wanted for homicide in Modesto, Calif., and parole violation in Sacramento, Calif. Officers also confirmed that the document Gonzalez presented was in fact counterfeit. Officers subsequently determined Gonzalez was a *citizen of Mexico* with no legal documents to enter the United States he was transferred to the custody of the Calexico Police Department.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Illegal Alien kicks toddler to death







*Michael Becerro Hernandez, 22, an illegal alien*

*Tulsa World: Lawyer: Suspect resented toddler

"Lawyer: Suspect resented toddler"*

*WAGONER, Oklahoma &#8212; Michael Becerro Hernandez, 22, an illegal alien is charged with first degree murder. He is accused of kicking to death 2-year-old Kelynn Eric Byrd.  Kelynn had nine broken ribs, collapsed lungs and other internal injuries, along with bruising to his chest and back.  The cause of death was ruled blunt chest and abdominal trauma.  The examiner also found a broken rib that had healed.*

*Hernandez, allegedly kicked the boy to death after a heated argument with his girlfriend, Jamie Gould, Kelynn's mother, in the couple's apartment.  Investigators said, Hernandez described Kelynn as Gould's son from a previous relationship and called him "a mistake."   Hernandez told investigators: "I went crazy. I don't know what happened to me."  On the video, Hernandez said he then kicked the boy "five or six times, I believe. Fewer than 10. I don't know for sure."  Hernandez said the child was crying a lot and "making everybody crazy.*


----------



## Agnapostate

I've realized that you never post or respond to any statistical evidence because the legitimate consultation of empirical research will not work to your favor.


----------



## brewerboy

Relax.

Before a bigger badder inmate chokes the life outta him, I'll sure he'll get the sexual assualting he has coming to him.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Agnost wants statistics, Aganost is such an intellectual. Aganost can turn off his computer, and venture outside and smell the flowers. Agnost, you can't handle the facts. I read all this hateful ranting and demonizing of illegal aliens, but thing about that is...it's pretty much on the mark, if you'd shut up and just...yadda yadda. You know, find a Hispanic/Latino/illegal ghetto and put that pansy ass of yours right smack dab in the middle. But, no, you wont. And NO,  I don't have any statistics . I could readily dig up and cut and paste some to support my stance  here. That's a waste of time.


----------



## Agnapostate

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Agnost wants statistics, Aganost is such an intellectual. Aganost can turn off his computer, and venture outside and smell the flowers. Agnost, you can't handle the facts. I read all this hateful ranting and demonizing of illegal aliens, but thing about that is...it's pretty much on the mark, if you'd shut up and just...yadda yadda. You know, find a Hispanic/Latino/illegal ghetto and put that pansy ass of yours right smack dab in the middle. But, no, you wont. And NO,  I don't have any statistics . I could readily dig up and cut and paste some to support my stance  here. That's a waste of time.



It's true that legitimate statistical analysis would entirely undercut Wolfmoon's babbling, which is why he does not care to refer to such empirical research. But if one cared to, we could refer to Butcher and Piehl's _Crime, Corrections, and California- What Does Immigration Have to Do with It?_. But the findings do not seem to support the claims offered. 



> We find that the foreign-born, who make up about 35 percent of the adult population in California, constitute only about 17 percent of the adult prison population. Thus, immigrants are underrepresented in California prisons compared to their representation in the overall population. In fact, U.S.-born adult men are incarcerated at a rate over two-and-a-half times greater than that of foreign-born men.
> 
> The difference only grows when we expand our investigation. When we consider all institutionalization (not only prisons but also jails, halfway houses, and the like) and focus on the population that is most likely to be in institutions because of criminal activity (men ages 1840), we find that, in California, U.S.-born men have an institutionalization rate that is 10 times higher than that of foreign-born men (4.2% vs. 0.42%). And when we compare foreign-born men to U.S.-born men with similar age and education levels, these differences become even greater.



A similar analysis is offered by Reid et al.'s _The immigrationcrime relationship: Evidence across US metropolitan areas_. Consider the abstract: 



> Despite popular commentary claiming a link between immigration and crime, empirical research exploring this relationship is sparse. Especially missing from the literature on immigration and crime is a consideration of how immigration affects rates of crime at the macro-level. Although individual-level studies of immigrant criminality and victimization tend to demonstrate that immigrants typically engage in less crime than their native-born counterparts, the effect of immigration on aggregate criminal offending is less clear. In this research, we attempt to address this weakness in the literature by examining the effects of aspects of immigration on crime rates in metropolitan areas. We combine 2000 US Census data and 2000 Uniform Crime Report data to explore how the foreign-born population influences criminal offending across a sample of metropolitan areas. *After controlling for a host of demographic and economic characteristics, we find that immigration does not increase crime rates, and some aspects of immigration lessen crime in metropolitan areas.*



The "immigrant crime" babbling can't help but fall on its face, due to its clear conflict with the empirical research on the matter. You would be better suited to refer to illegal immigration's negative effects on low-skilled workers, but even then, you'd be referring to a somewhat mixed record that would likely still be remedied by more liberal immigration policies.

That said, I can understand why Wolfmoon's not able to do that. His whining about allegedly skyrocketing immigrant crime would not be supported by legitimate empirical research, and he's thus content to refer to the occasional sob story.


----------



## Agnapostate

Ah, I already referred to Butcher and Piehl in this thread, and it was unsurprisingly ignored. Well, I suppose I can replace it with Rumbaut and Co.'s _Debunking the Myth of Immigrant Criminality: Imprisonment Among First- and Second-Generation Young Men_. 



> [T]he incarceration rate of the US born (3.51 percent) was four times the rate of the foreign born (0.86 percent). The foreign-born rate was half the 1.71 percent rate for non-Hispanic white natives, and 13 times less than the 11.6 percent incarceration rate for native black men (see Table 1)...Of particular interest is the finding that the lowest incarceration rates among Latin American immigrants are seen for the least educated groups: Salvadorans and Guatemalans (0.52 percent), and Mexicans (0.70 percent). These are precisely the groups most stigmatized as "illegals" in the public perception and outcry about immigration.



Now, of course, I won't be so audacious as to expect a reply here either.


----------



## Wolfmoon

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/crime/gang_rape_07_22_2009

Police: 8-Year-Old
Gang-Raped by 4 Boys
Girl's Liberian family says she
brought them shame


July 22, 2009

*PHOENIX* - Four boys are in police custody after they raped an 8-year-old girl.
 Police say the girl was lured into a tool shed with the promise of chewing gum. The boys allegedly restrained her while taking turns sexually assaulting her.

Phoenix Police held a press conference 3:30 p.m. Wednesday to announce the arrests. According to police, the victim and the suspects are *all from Liberia, **west Africa.*  The girl is in Child Protective Services having been disowned by her parents after the assault. Detectives say her parents blame her for being victimized and bringing shame to their family.  All the suspects have admitted their involvement in the sexual assault.  Some are facing kidnapping charges.


----------



## Agnapostate

Get the fuck out of here, you moron. If you can't post anything but bullshit anecdotes and are too fucking stupid to actually present *ACTUAL DAMN EVIDENCE*, who fucking needs your idiocy?


----------



## nia588

you know i wish people would stop making this an illegal immigrant issue. there are just as many legal immigrants and American citizens driving drunk and abusing kids. child molesters come from all walks of life. regardless of their legal status in this country.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Al Qaeda & the Taliban kill less Americans that illegal aliens! I think it is an illegal alien issue!!!

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each day! 
News Center: Press Release - United States Representative Steve King


----------



## AllieBaba

Dis said:


> He was allowed to live, why, exactly?  I'd have shot him dead, right on the spot.



Unfortunately, that's not the letter of the law. The law says a baby isn't human until it's born, and it's still not REALLY human then.

Which is why murdering young children isn't considered 'murder' but manslaughter. 

I'm surprised  he got life. It's amazing. But typical. A non-lethal action is considered more heinous than murder. Thank abortion advocates for that. It's a worse crime to cause pain and suffering than to kill a child. If he had just killed the kid, he'd be out in 2 years. At the most.


----------



## AllieBaba

nia588 said:


> you know i wish people would stop making this an illegal immigrant issue. there are just as many legal immigrants and American citizens driving drunk and abusing kids. child molesters come from all walks of life. regardless of their legal status in this country.



Do you ever visit the jail roster in your area?


----------



## Agnapostate

Wolfmoon said:


> Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each day!
> News Center: Press Release - United States Representative Steve King



Can you refer to any actual research or evidence that indicates such, or do you merely have access to unreferenced and likely unsound propaganda from a political figure?


----------



## AllieBaba

Agna must pick up most of his child slaves from the illegals, is my guess.


----------



## Agnapostate

Shut the fuck up, Christfag. Not gotten any of your prized equine cock recently?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Abandon baby found with its umbilical cord still attached

Abandon  baby found with its umbilical cord still attached, tied off with dental floss.  Mom used crack during her pregnancy & feared deportation, she supported herself & 6 kids by selling herself.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2009/06/26/2009-06-26_box_baby_mom_a_crackhead_hooker_with_6_kids.html



*Box baby mom a crackhead hooker with 6 kids 
*
June 26th 2009

Long Island, NY --  Xiomara Gamez, 24, an illegal immigrant from El Salvador.  Dumped her baby in a shoebox and is a crack-addicted hooker with six other kids, she supported herself by selling herself.  She abandoned the child because she feared deportation.  She's held in lieu of $250,000 cash bail on child abandonment and endangerment charges. She also was wanted on an unrelated theft warrant.

Abandon baby "Pearl" was found with its umbilical cord still attached, tied off with dental floss.   She gave birth to the girl in the basement of an abandoned building.  The baby's father, who is also an illegal alien has fled.  Gamez has six kids, ages 9 months to 8 years.  She told cops she used crack during her last pregnancy.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal Mom Who Killed Her Son Sentenced to 26 Years in Prison*
An illegal immigrant who violently killed her toddler will face deportationbut only after she spends nearly 27 years in a US prison at taxpayer expense.


"Maribel Gomez, an illegal immigrant, was convicted of homicide by abuse and first-degree manslaughter in the brutal killing of her 2-year-old son Rafael. Little "Raffy" died September 10, 2003, a day after his mother took him to a hospital and told hospital workers that he had fallen backward during a tantrum while he was eating. But an autopsy revealed that the toddler had been killed by blunt trauma force to the head that could not have happened from a fall. The autopsy also showed that at some time in the past the boy had suffered two broken legs, as many as four skull fractures, burns and other injuries, and his arms had been pulled from his shoulder sockets within weeks of his death." 

"When Raffy was born August 7, 2001, with cocaine and methamphetamines in his system, he was taken away from his mother and placed with foster parents Bruce and Denise Griffith. When he was 10 months old, he was returned to his birth parents, but not for long. State child welfare workers placed Raffy with the Griffiths three more times, but each time they returned him to Gomez once his injuries had healed up. In his entire short life, Raffy spent only 11 months with his birth mother11 months enduring endless cruelty and horrific injuries at the hands of his mother."


----------



## Katzndogz

Is this why the left wants to legalize drugs?  Not enough of these cases happening.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Mother testifies in toddler's murder trial - South Bend Tribune*

Tuesday, October 25, 2011

South Bend, Indiana -- Valentin Escobedo, 25 is on trial for murdering his two year old daughter, Maya Jane Escobedo. The U.S. Immigration Customs and Enforcement (ICE) has a "hold" on him. He is charged with murder, one count of child neglect and one count of battery.

Escobedo initially told authorities he didn&#8217;t know what had happen to the toddler. Then he concocted a story and he said that he was taking a shower with the girl and dropped her and then he fell on top of her. The police said that was impossible due to the size of the shower. 

The hospital doctors said that Maya&#8217;s injuries were most likely caused from abuse. &#8220;The girl had fresh scrapes on her chin and face, bruising throughout her body, a fractured skull, broken ribs, and a swollen brain.&#8221;

&#8220;As police began investigating after the girl&#8217;s death, they learned she had suffered injuries throughout her life. An autopsy later revealed liver and pancreas trauma.&#8221;

A babysitter testified she had noticed that Maya had suffered injuries once Maya was hobbling. A couple of months later she said the toddler had a black eye. Another time she said Maya was limping again. The babysitter told the mother each time that she noticed Maya was injured. When the mother asked Escobedo what happened he made up excuses like she fell in the hallway or got hurt in her crib...

&#8220;Jurors were shown close-up images of Maya from the hospital, where she was seen with her eyes closed, and medical tubes coming out of her mouth. The photos showed marks on her cheeks, which appeared swollen, and a thick red scrape on her chin.&#8221;

MORE:

MAYA JANE ESCOBEDO - 2 yo (2008) - South Bend IN

"Doctors later found the child had suffered a
back-to-front fracture of her skull, three rib fractures and numerous
other injuries. She was later pronounced brain dead and eventually
taken off life-support."

----

Doctor: Baby&#8217;s bones broken 
Doctor: Baby

"SOUTH BEND &#8212; The first red flag that little Maya Jane Escobedo may have been suffering from abuse at the hands of an adult came when the baby was just 5 months old. 
During Maya&#8217;s trip to the pediatrician in 2006, Dr. Frances Dwyer noticed that the baby&#8217;s elbow was swollen and appeared to be broken, she testified Tuesday. Dwyer testified that further X-rays revealed the child had several fractures including a broken collar bone and broken rib."


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Mother convicted of neglect*

http://articles.wsbt.com/2010-01-29/neglect_24802684


Friday, January 29, 2010







Kristina Byers-Escobedo turned herself in on Friday, December 5, 2008. She has been charged with neglect of a dependent in the death of her 2-year-old daughter. (Photo provided)



SOUTH BEND &#8212; Jurors deliberated for close to four hours this evening before finding a 31-year-old mother guilty of neglect in connection with her daughter&#8217;s death. Kristina Byers-Escobedo sat quietly with her attorney after the verdict was read about 9 p.m. The jury convicted the mother of Class A felony neglect of a dependent for failing to protect her daughter, *Maya Jane*, from severe child abuse. Byers-Escobedo declined to comment following the decision, leaving the courtroom surrounded by family members, her head covered by a dark hooded jacket. Family members and friends, who all week filled the courtroom in support of Byers-Escobedo, also said nothing when asked if they wished to comment. The verdict wrapped up an emotional four-day trial in which Byers-Escobedo took the stand. The mom was the only witness called for the defense.

MORE:

South Bend mother gets 30 years without parole in neglect case
http://articles.wsbt.com/2010-02-26/child-s-death_24802787


----------



## Wolfmoon

Illegal Alien Beat Toddler To Death Then Tries To Cover The Murder Up

McAllen, Texas  Hector Castro, 28 an illegal alien was arrested for beating and suffocating a toddler just 2-years-old. He tried to cover up the crime by shoving a screw down the tiny girls throat, to try to make it look like an accident. He then called the firefighters for emergency care for the little girl. The firefighters examined the girl and they immediately knew that the death wasnt an accident and they call the police. 

When the police arrived Hector all but confessed and told the police the girl was a stepchild. He told them that he was an illegal alien and that the toddler belonged to his wife. He was babysitting the child and he was trying to watch a soccer game and the girl wouldnt stop crying. So, he gave her a severe beating and broke 2 of her ribs. She still wouldnt stop crying so he suffocated her and killed her and then jammed the screw down her throat in an attempt to cover up the murder.

A neighbor said, I would hear the baby crying all the time. There were 4 other children in the apartment. They have been placed in Child Protective Service.

Its unimaginable, Police Chief said. I just cant fathom, you know, a grown adult person beating a 2-year-old to death.
I have grandkids and its just impossible for me to imagine this kind of behavior.

This crime is considered a capitol murder and is eligible for the death penalty.

SOURCE:

Man suffocates, jams screw in young stepdaughter during World Cup game
http://www.themonitor.com/news/screw-40251-beats-stepdaughter.html

World Cup Viewer Hector Castro Kills 2-Year-Old for Crying During Match, Say Cops

http://www.newser.com/story/94121/man-kills-tot-for-crying-during-world-cup-cops.html


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal alien charged with killing girlfriend's toddler*
*Guatemalan accused of manslaughter in girl's beating death*

Saturday, Nov 26, 2011


"A 23-year-old man charged with killing his girlfriend's 3-year-old daughter appeared before a judge Friday.

Police arrested *Fredy Alexander Chingo Riz*, of Willimantic, on Thanksgiving Day for the beating death of 3-year-old Athena Angeles. 
Thursday, the Office of the Chief Medical Examiner concluded the toddler died of blunt abdominal and chest trauma and ruled the death a homicide, police said."

Read the whole story at WVIT-TV 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Illegal Alien Rapes Tiny Toddler Girl, 2

Wednesday March 14, 2012

In my opinion

*Massillon, OHIO*  Juan Bautista, 25 is an illegal alien from Guatemala and is charged with felony charges of rape, felonious assault and gross sexual imposition. He was arrested on 4/10/12 Saturday for allegedly raping a toddler girl who is only 2 years old. 

Juan went to his friend's house and his friend fell asleep on his couch. He then crept into his friend's daughters bedroom and started having sex with the two year old girl. The baby girl started screaming bloody murder and woke her father up.

The father rushed to aid of his daughter and found Juan Bautista in the act of raping his 2-year-old daughter. He pulled Juan off and then grabbed the half-dressed toddler in his arms.

Juan was probably mad because he couldnt finish the job. So, he ran into the kitchen and grabbed a butcher knife and stabbed the father in the hand, ear and thigh while he was still holding the child. Then Juan fled like all illegal aliens are so famous for doing.

The police were called and they found Juan just around the corner in his apartment cowering in his room. 

The tiny toddler girl was taken to a childrens hospital and the father was treated at a medical clinic.

Juan Bautista is in the Stark County Jail 



*SOURCE:*

Illegal alien charged with raping 2-year-old girl, assaulting victim's father
http://www.examiner.com/article/illegal-alien-charged-with-raping-2-year-old-girl-assaulting-victim-s-father

*Another Illegal Alien Rapes 2-yr-old Girl in OH*
https://www.immigration911.org/news/2012/03/another-illegal-alien-rapes-2-yr-old-girl-in-oh/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150626678260745_21202445_10150628029720745#f3df36f85be16e4

----



*UP DATE:*

CANTON OHIO  Juan Bautista, 25 was convicted June 11, 2012, he was sentenced to 2 years in prison. Bautista only spoke Spanish



*SOURCE:*

*'Illegal' gets two-year prison term in stabbing of Massillon man*
http://www.indeonline.com/newsnow/x2067833641/Illegal-gets-two-year-prison-term-in-stabbing-of-Massillon-man



Oh, but they're hard workers.
CLOSE THE DAMN BORDER!

.


----------



## breden

Sick, sick world.


----------



## Wolfmoon

barry1960 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send him to Uzbekistan so he can be boiled in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children. Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families. Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream. BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice.
> 
> I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.
Click to expand...

 
These people don't belong in our country in the first place so why are you justifying their actions for them by pointing out that American's are just as bad? 

There have been MILLIONS of women and children who have been brutally beaten, raped, sodomized and murdered and thrown away like a piece of trash by the illegal aliens. Link They are in the United States Of America *ILLEGALLY* if they hadn't been here most likely those millions of innocent victims would still be alive!


We have enough crime of our own to contend with and we dont need some 3rd World POS trash coming here and creating more havoc on the American people!

.


----------



## barry1960

Wolfmoon said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer so far...
> 
> In my opinion, they're good people who just come for jobs, and to abduct and rape your children. Murder your women and their drunk drivers wipe out entire families. Feel sorry for them, they only want to live the American Dream. BUT, First they have to kill all the Americans.
> 
> NO AMNESTY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real bad apple for sure, but I do not believe you can reasonably generalize ALL illegal immigrants on the basis of one. To do so shows extreme prejudice.
> 
> I bet I can find among natural born Americans a murdered, a drunk driver, a kidnaper and a rapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people don't belong in our country in the first place so why are you justifying their actions for them by pointing out that American's are just as bad?
> 
> There have been MILLIONS of women and children who have been brutally beaten, raped, sodomized and murdered and thrown away like a piece of trash by the illegal aliens. Link They are in the United States Of America *ILLEGALLY* if they hadn't been here most likely those millions of innocent victims would still be alive!
> 
> 
> We have enough crime of our own to contend with and we dont need some 3rd World POS trash coming here and creating more havoc on the American people!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


My guess is your a glass half empty kind of guy.

"A 9-year-old boy looking for help after his mother crashed their van in the southern Arizona desert was rescued by a man entering the U.S. illegally, who stayed with him until help arrived the next day, an official said.

The 45-year-old woman, who eventually died while awaiting help, had been driving on a U.S. Forest Service road in a remote area just north of the Mexican border when she lost control of her van on a curve on Thanksgiving, Santa Cruz County Sheriff Tony Estrada said.

The van vaulted into a canyon and landed 300 feet from the road, he said. The woman, from Rimrock, north of Phoenix, survived the impact but was pinned inside, Estrada said."


----------



## African

Thats insane!


----------



## ShootSpeeders

If obozo is defeated in nov, he will pardon this predator before he leaves the WH.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal Immigrant Convicted of Toddler Rape*

*[URL]http://rabidrepublicanblog.com/2010/08/01/illegal-immigrant-convicted-of-toddler-rape/[/URL]*

On May 18th 2009, in Oxnard, California an *18-month old girl* was kidnapped- taken from her parents bed at 1:30 AM  and raped. She was found alive with her kidnapper  23 year old Carlos Garcia Morales. 

Morales has now been convicted and faces two consecutive 25-life sentences. He gets sentenced on August 27th. Now here is the hard part: *he had been arrested twice before for DUI, and once for a domestic disturbance*. California authorities had *three chances* to deport this goon!


.


----------

